# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen: ekips

## ekips

Hey iedereen!

'k zal me even kort voorstellen: 'k ben een meisje van 25, woon net samen met mijn vriend en heb onlangs een lieve kat geadopteerd  :Smile: 

'k ben op dit forum geraakt omdat ik nood had aan verhalen van "lotgenoten". Sinds een jaar of 15 ben ik last beginnen krijgen van mijn maag. Maar 't is pas echt erg geworden de laaste 7 jaar. 'k ben elke dag misselijk  :Frown:  de dokter zei dat het kwam omdat mijn eten niet kan verteren en dit lokt dus maagontstekingen uit... Met momenten (zoals nu) ben'k zo misselijk dat'k constant moet overgeven en vaak beland ik ook in het ziekenhuis omdat zelfs pillen die ze aan chemopatiënten geven niet helpen en ik dus uitdroog.

Enfin, dat was mijn verhaal in het kort! 

Aangenaam iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## zwoegertje

Wat vervelend zeg ekips! Ik ben gewoon iemand die toevallig jouw verhaal lijst, veel sterkte ermee meid!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Ekips...Welkom hier op het gezondheidsforum... :Embarrassment: 

Wat een ellende met je maag meid..geeft de dokter ook aan wat je dan "wel" zou kunnen eten, anders wordt het tijd om daar eens met iemand over te praten, een persoon die daarin is gespecialiseerd!!! een voedingsdeskundige/dieetiste/of een speciale Homeopaat...je zal dus waarschijnlijk ook al jaren maagpillen slikken...dus geen gekruide specerijen door je eten, niet te zwaar eten, dat moet dus allemaal uitgezocht worden...ik zou haast denken dat je kleinere porties moet eten op een dag en wellicht wat vaker zodat het de kans krijgt om te verteren....Sterkte meid.....ik hoop dat je er op een goede dag uit komt met wat hulp want er "moet" een oplossing zijn "en" komen!!!!
verder wens ik je heel veel geluk met je vriend en je nieuwe huisdier...Toppie... :Wink: 

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------

